# Anyone get a letter from ATDS (GM)?



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I got this letter in the mail today from ATDS to test emissions at the Milford Proving Ground (GMs test facility). To summarize the letter, I get a $150 check, a late model (exact model unknown) loaner with a full tank of gas to use, and receive my car back cleaned and with a full tank of gas. From wa I understand is they basically take the car and test it in the EPA MPG city/highway tests and see how it is performing after being in use for around a year. They even repair any defects they find (Maybe I could sweet talk them into correcting a paint chip I have on the hood?). This is what I found stated by someone more in the know at GM:



> The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency requires that all vehicle manufacturers measure the emission performance of a random sampling of customer-owned vehicles twice during each model year's life cycle. Vehicles are checked initially after one year of operation and a minimum of 10,000 miles. The second look is performed on another set of randomly selected vehicles after 50,000 miles and four years of operation. This testing program is known throughout industry and regulatory agency circles as the "In-Use Verification Program". Perform a "Google" search on this exact phrase and you will find links to quite a few technical documents that provide additional detail concerning in-use emission testing.
> 
> Automotive Testing & Development Services,Inc.provides the support services to GM that are necessary to carryout the IUVP. ATDS performs mailings and phone interviews; furnishes loan vehicles to participants; shuttles vehicles between the customer and the emission laboratory; etc. ATDS's drivers are all very responsible mature individuals... most are auto industry retirees.
> 
> ...


In my research its a legit program. I will probably call for more information Monday. I'm not concerned about it being a scam, but what do you guys think? Would you take them up on their offer? Seems like an interesting opportunity to me. See the attached letter I received below (some personal information removed):


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

No opinions from anyone?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

So, they will test your car, fix any problems they find, give you a loaner with a free tank of gas and $150. I would do it. Why not. Take your car to them empty, and return the loaner empty. I would also ask them for a copy of the test data, or at least an emissions report on your car. Leave your dash cam on the car. Might be interesting.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nifty, its seems like a win to me. I'd do it in a heartbeat!!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I've never seen anything like this, and I lived near many proving grounds in my life, some for missiles though? Your time is worth more than $150? Sounds like the Government. I would demand more money as they might wreck your Car?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I personally would not particpate with my own vehicle. I would not want anyone driving my cruze, what if they get into an accident ? 

What are your thoughts about it bowtieguy ? Are you going to participate ?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I personally wouldn't want to do it with my car, but they'd sure have an LOL from the results from running catless!


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Nothing to worry about let them run the test nobody is really driving the cars so no damage can happen unless someone forgets to tie it down on the dyno during the EPA test


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I am thinking of participating. Mainly for the reasons dhpnet listed, and for the surprise of what my loaner could be. Maybe a Volt? Cruze Diesel? Malibu turbo? I know those probably aren't as likely but it seems like an interesting opportunity. I could say my Cruze was one of the few privately owned Cruzes at the Milford Proving Grounds! I will call today and talk it over with them, mainly about what happens if they damage anything. That and since I am still waiing on a new axle due to the recall, if that would make me ineligible. I would need anything in writing before I turned my car over.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> I am thinking of participating. Mainly for the reasons dhpnet listed, and for the surprise of what my loaner could be. Maybe a Volt? Cruze Diesel? Malibu turbo? I know those probably aren't as likely but it seems like an interesting opportunity. I could say my Cruze was one of the few privately owned Cruzes at the Milford Proving Grounds! I will call today and talk it over with them, mainly about what happens if they damage anything. That and since I am still waiing on a new axle due to the recall, if that would make me ineligible. I would need anything in writing before I turned my car over.


There's nothing in the fine print about no manual trans cars? Not that it matters, but I could see something like that happening.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sure the rest of us are paying a couple of bucks extra for our Cruzes to cover this expense. Nothing in this life is free.

Getting called to participate in this test is like winning the lottery. Congratulations!!


----------

